# PL Captain America.. Is it the same as Aurora?



## tylerh (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi All!

I was thinking of picking up the PL Capt. America, but the face looks different than the pics I have seen of the Aurora build ups..

Maybe its the paint op, or a lighting illusion... But I like the Aurora version better seemingly..

Again, maybe it's just mental, but are they the same?

Thanks!

Tyler


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

No, they aren't. For one thing, the PL Cap is much bigger than Aurora's (they enlarged Cap & Spidey to make them closer to the Auroroa Superman/Batman size). Also, the faces are different than Aurora's - I use the plural because the kit comes with 3 faces, none of which are really great in my opinion (I got a resin Cap face from Terry Beatty that looks more like a Jack Kirby drawing). Finally, they made the chain mail on his chest look like chain mail, and the puddle splash is cast in clear styrene.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Tyler,

The original Aurora version is in like 1/9 or 1/10th scale as the PL version is at 1/8th scale. 

As RossW has stated, the PL version has 3 faces to give you a choice of what mood to build it in. I think the PL version is okay as it is larger and fits nicely "in size" next to alot of my Aurora monster figures. It certainly gets away from the Aurora "purists" and is "super-sized" so to speak.

What is interesting would be to have a side by side comparison of the two.(Sorry but I can't help you there)

The PL version is still a fun kit to build and there were a few improvements as mentioned that helped the kit. If you do a search on the BB (at the top of the page) you will find threads of when we had a PL Captain America contest and many have built the PL version really GREAT!

I don't know that you would be too dissappointed in the PL version as they are still relatively cheap to obtain but don't expect it to be "exactly" like the original!

Again, having fun is a big part of the hobby!

MMM


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

IF you get the PL version, I advise that you don't use the "grinning" face; it looks exactly like Ray Romano coming out of a mens room. :lol:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Tyler,

I don't know how familiar you are yet with HobbyTalk...there is a photo section that you can search...here are a few build-ups from the contest we had...

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/search.php?searchid=1404

MMM


----------



## tylerh (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome!

I also like Mark's build up with the Nazi poster added.. nice touch!

Im going to try out one of the Polar Lights kits I think.. They are only 25$ on Amazon I think!


----------



## emsinker (Jun 25, 2008)

MMM: I have an unassembled Aurora Captain America on the way. When I receive it, I will post pics of the Aurora/Polar Lights faces side by side! Ed



MonsterModelMan said:


> Tyler,
> 
> The original Aurora version is in like 1/9 or 1/10th scale as the PL version is at 1/8th scale.
> 
> ...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Here are a few links of a PL Captain America that was done with the Terry Beatty replacement head:

http://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w345/Dinsdale_photos/cap1.jpg
http://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w345/Dinsdale_photos/cap2.jpg
http://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w345/Dinsdale_photos/cap3.jpg

This version looks GREAT!

Just go here (The Clubhouse Model Museum) http://theclubhouse1.net/museum/captainamerica.htm 
to look at all the other versions of Captain America!

MMM


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

My restore of an original:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

AWESOME work GeoffDude!

Love the muddy boots!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

All honesty cant stand the PL Cap and will not build it.But would grab a Original Aurora one in a heart beat cause of the size and plus it goes with the rest of my Aurora Herosgeoffdude beautiful restore job ya did on the Aurora cap:thumbsup:


----------

